# Just upgraded HDVR2 - my head is spinning...



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

I just upgraded my Hughes HDVR2 last night using i-cake and PTV... Other than having almost 400 hours of recording capacity (500G drives were on sale for $20 more than the 160G)... It still looks exactly the same.

I thought I enabled the home media option, and I hooked up a WUS11B (2.8) but cannot find it on the lan. A search last night yeilded 100s of threads, none of which were helpful.

I looked around and found "slices" and other "hacks" and am now lost on where to go from here...

any help, primers or pointers are appreciated...

- Jeff


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

PTVnet does not support wireless routers. It supports wired not wireless, There are some workarounds such as the Zipper. You will get far more info on that in the underground forum.


----------



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

ahhh - sure.

A 368 page 11,000 post thread is exactly where I was looking to start.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

taekwondodo said:


> ahhh - sure.
> 
> A 368 page 11,000 post thread is exactly where I was looking to start.


All you need is to read the first post and its links.



taekwondodo said:


> any help, primers or pointers are appreciated...
> 
> - Jeff


So much for appreciation


----------



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry, just very frustrated - I apologize if that frustration came through. But that is a very long thread, and some (many) of the links don't work. I removed the WUS100B and put on a USB100M (linksys) and still cannot find the Tivo on the home network.

I read the link: http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html and it seems somewhat straight forward (and thanks for clarifying the first post - my eyes glazed when I started the whole thread).

I am assuming that now that I've loaded PTV/i-cake and my drive is now at 450+ hours, if I can get the network working I can just telnet to the TiVo and run the Zipper enhancement script to get the HMO running? (I already have the instant cake and PTVnet disks)

And, my head is _still _spinning...


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The USB adapter you reported using are USB 1.1 not the USB 2.0 required. USB 1.1 will not work. You need to get a USB 2.0 if you want to get it to work. Those instructions are posted at the PTVnet (DVRupgrade) site.


----------



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

bummer - the USB100M had the little-green-checkmark on the Tivo page of compatible adapters... I'll get one at Fry's today (any 2.0 USB or spend money for the linksys...). I'll also get a serial adapter while I am there.

Once I "get in", do I just run the zipper enhancement?

Thanks.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I have not used the Zipper so I don't know anything about that, that is for the underground forum. I do have the Netgear, Linksys USB200M, and the Trendnet TU2-ET100 and they all work. The cheapest price I have found is the Trendnet at www.tigerdirect.com. good luck.


----------

